
GitHub for Desginers - NavehMevorach
A few years ago, several companies (Pixelapse) tried to create such a thing - GitHub for Designers.   All of them failed... any thoughts why? There are many version control for Designers and also many portfolio websites (Dribbble, Behance) But there is nothing that combines them both.
======
billconan
because coders work on open textual files. Designers work on closed binary
files. Version controlling binary files is difficult, especially when you need
to reverse engineering the file formats sometimes.

